

Why the U.S. Should Never Repay the National Debt - rpm4321
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2013/01/perpetual_bonds_a_clever_way_to_manage_the_national_debt_in_a_time_of_low.html

======
nextparadigms
I don't think US intends to anyway. The lobbying in Washington is too strong
to allow dramatic cuts in the programs that use the biggest part of the
budget.

I'm honestly surprised many countries are naive enough to lend to US anymore.
At this point US debt is a ponzi scheme. Some of them might get their money
back, or only a part of it, or only after its value dropped significantly, but
that's about it.

